# insurance



## turnkey (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello,
Can anyone give some names for insurance companies that deal with property preservation???Our current insurance company increased our annual rate up 25%--and we had no claims and we are starting our 2nd year in business
also anyone have some good leads on E&O (errors and omission)insurance that wont break the bank??
thanks in advance


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Your rates may have increased due to sales.
York Jersey and Insure Tek are two of the better known.


----------



## Rayan (6 mo ago)

turnkey said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone give some names for insurance companies that deal with property preservation???Our current insurance company increased our annual rate up 25%--and we had no claims and we are starting our 2nd year in business
> also anyone have some good leads on E&O (errors and omission)insurance that wont break the bank??
> thanks in advance


Which company you're using currently? We have recently opted for builder risk insurance, as its covers my home during construction. I opted for this policy when I bought my home, and it protects me against any damage that might occur during construction.


----------

